# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  WooHoo Eggs

## mematrix

:Very Happy:  Well it seems my killie jinx has left the house hooray. I have been having such lousey luck this past 2 mths with my killie had 5 deaths and no apparent interest in spawning by those left behind. Any way I went over to a friends who said come over to my house I'll give you some killies to replace lost one. Well got over there and he handed me 2 bags with about 15 fish in each mostly Males but got 5 females. Oh They were N.kilomberoensis minepa tan 00-14. Well got home and had to figure out what to put them in I did give some away since I could not possibly keep all of them. Well decided to move my N.korthause mafia iasland tan 02-5 1 pr to a antique 3-4 gal pickle jar and put the others in their 5 gal. I removed the peat and placed them in the tank. Later I strained the peat and squezzed dried the peat that was with thw korthause and searched it I foung 20 eggs and am sure I missed some. And the other killies are settled in and spawning . I guess I'am on my way to keeping killies now.LOL

Sincerely Curtis :P :P

----------

